# Oliveros 1927 1927 Cigar Review - The best mild,full flavored cigar for me!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have had a dozen of these and have enjoyed every one. The cigar is very well constructed and lights easily.It has excellent woody,toasty,sweet ta...

Read the full review here: Oliveros 1927 1927 Cigar Review - The best mild,full flavored cigar for me!


----------

